# Strip t's 500 black edition whats in them?



## sharpraz0r2009

Hi guys looking for some advice, I have bought a pot of strip t's 500 black edition and trying to work out whats in them no ingredients are listed but the bottle has this diagram can anyone tell me whats in them?


----------



## DiggyV

Always good to find out BEFORE you buy something :lol:

However from what I can find it claims its ingredients are:

Eph: 40mg

Caffeine: 210mg

Aspirin: 50mg

Narnigin: 100mg

Dicalcium Phosphate: 55mg

Its a pretty standard pseudo ECA stack, very similar to one I document in my guide:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

It wont be ephedrine, but likely to be Ephedra or Ma Huang - which is basically the plant. THis is particularly true as there is 40mg in each. THis much pharma eph would not be a great first experience. 

The ingredients are explained also in the above article, so rather than just copying them across - pop over and have a look - more info as well.


----------



## sharpraz0r2009

Thanks diggy, I did read your sticky post a very good read mate thanks for your comments I will see how I get on taking them as long as its not that dnp.


----------



## rajesh

Does this supplement have dnp in them? How did you get on after taking them? Ive just bought some but im a little unsure...


----------



## sharpraz0r2009

They dont have dnp in mate I took them for about a week to be honest they just made me feel angry all the time ur better off running a eca stack


----------

